# DirectTv



## Nosteele (Aug 13, 2003)

I was thinking about purchasing a E* PVR 721 because I like the dual tuner allowing me the function of recording two programs at one time. I was also considering the PVR 721 because I already have DishNet service at home and in my RV.

I am now rethinking this because I have an existing TiVo Series2 Digital Video Recorder that I was using with cable. Although it does not have a dual tuner, it is bought and paid for, along with a lifetime subscription. I also have an additional HD that can be installed to extend the recording time. So far the positives outweigh the negative of no dual tuner. Can anyone tell me what the flaws may be in this plan that I might have missed?

Since I have no plans to drop E* (specifically because of the investment in equipment and RV usage) I now need to find out what is the cheapest way I can add DirecTv service to my house. I am looking for the best deal to bring basic service to be used with the current TiVo Series2 Recorder that I own: what is the best offer I can find that will provide the receiver and antenna along with the basic package.

Can someone steer me into the right direction? 

So glad I found this forum!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

What prog package were you planning on adding on your D* account?
You ARE aware that the minimum level of service on all new D* accounts is TC, at $34 a month...


----------



## Nosteele (Aug 13, 2003)

dishrich said:


> What prog package were you planning on adding on your D* account?
> You ARE aware that the minimum level of service on all new D* accounts is TC, at $34 a month...


Yeah, I am thinking of either TC or TC+. Seems that it comes down to whether my existing TiVo using D* is worth the extra long term expense over the E* that I would purchase right out.

The other thing I need to factor in is how much it will cost me for the D* antenna and receiver. That is why I am trying to find a rock bottom price for a single room setup.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I have a stand alone series 2 tivo paired with Cable and Directv as well as my 721 with Dish.
I took Directv last Nov when they offered free nfl games for the rest of the year and free receivers and 3 free months of showtime. It cost around 34.11 till Nov when it will go up to 36.11. So I will be cutting the Directv off in Nov. 

After watching Directv this last year I must say that I perfer Dish to Directv . The dish guide is organized in groups that make sense. There are more premium channels than Directv. I can get locals from "my hometown" and Distant locals from New York and L.A. as well as the superstations. And all for less money than Directv. 

I bought the Tivo last year before the 721 and if I knew that I was going to buy a 721 I would have not bought the Tivo. The Tivo is nice and it is better as far as name based programing but I like the dual tuner capacity of the 721. As much as I like tv I really don't need the season pass capability. I sub to Onsat magazine and it keeps me up to date with the movies I like to watch. I also keep up with my series tv shows on the networks , so I rarely miss any of them if they move. Unless I have a problem with the 721 missing timers. It does happen ocassionally. I'll be glad when they get the software update that corrects this .


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Your rock-bottom price for receiver and dish (antenna) will be $0. There are many, many on-line and local vendors who offer that. One is www.orbitsat.com and another is www.americansatellite.com Both offer free installation as well.

I have Total Choice Plus w/locals and it costs $39.99. It is only $1 more than Total Choice w/locals and includes 15 more channels. Without locals, they are $33.99 and $37.99 respectively, making locals only $2 with Total Choice Plus, and $5 with Total Choice. Dish charges $6 for locals regardless of the package. As far as locals from NYC and LA, it isn't up to Directv or Dish Network to grant them to you. You must receive a waiver from your local stations if you live in a Grade B or better area. I was granted a waiver from Fox, but not ABC, NBC, or CBS. Once again, it isn't up to the provider to give them to you - and they aren't free.

My advice to you, Nosteele, would be to keep your Tivo hooked up to Dish Network. I personally wouldn't invest monthly for basically the same stations. I would pick one or the other, but not both.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The best deals can be obtained if you are a new subscriber. My order:

1-Hughes HDVR2 (DirecTivo)
2-HBH-SA Receivers
1-Triple LNB Dish
Installation

Total cost: $226. The retail price for a DirecTivo is higher than that. 

HOWEVER, if you purchase a new receiver or DirecTivo, you have to commit to one year of programming at Total Choice or higher. Receivers must be activated within 30 days of receipt, otherwise you will be charged a penalty fee.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Nosteele from reading the posts do you think that you have to have Directv to use your existing Tivo? Your Tivo can be used with DISH network also. Directv has a marketing agreement with Tivo where they build the Tivo into some of their receivers to make a very capable DVR. Directivo fees are paid to Directv and have nothing to do with the lifetime subscription you already paid for on your stand alone TIVO.


----------



## Nosteele (Aug 13, 2003)

boba said:


> Nosteele from reading the posts do you think that you have to have Directv to use your existing Tivo? Your Tivo can be used with DISH network also. Directv has a marketing agreement with Tivo where they build the Tivo into some of their receivers to make a very capable DVR. Directivo fees are paid to Directv and have nothing to do with the lifetime subscription you already paid for on your stand alone TIVO.


I cannot say that I knew I could use my existing Tivo with Dish. How do I go about doing that?


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

The same way you use it with a cable box.


----------



## Nosteele (Aug 13, 2003)

Timco said:


> The same way you use it with a cable box.


So you are saying that we would disconnect it from the cable service we are dumping and hook it up to the DishPro 301 receiver we already have and the Tivo will record off the DishPro receiver?

Dishnet has told me that I need one of the Dish pvr units to record off their sat system.

 :eek2:  :eek2:


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

Nosteele said:


> So you are saying that we would disconnect it from the cable service we are dumping and hook it up to the DishPro 301 receiver we already have and the Tivo will record off the DishPro receiver?


Yup. It should work the same way. 
Now, the quality is much better if you use a DishDVR, but the TIVO should work. 
The only TIVO that would not work is a DirecTIVO.


----------



## Nosteele (Aug 13, 2003)

Timco said:


> Yup. It should work the same way.
> Now, the quality is much better if you use a DishDVR, but the TIVO should work.
> The only TIVO that would not work is a DirecTIVO.


So, I want to get this straight....once I hook it up to the satellite receiver it will start to download programming info and will automatically start recording my already selected programs from satellite? (Assuming they are on satellite of course).

It has been a long time since I set up my Tivo, do I do this under setup? It will give me an option to select the source to record from?

Why does Dishnet tell me I cannot record from my Tivo? Is this one of those dirty little secrets? <g>


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

You will need to re-run the guided setup, and change your program provider to Dish Network. You may need to adjust some Season Passes but that's not very hard to check.


----------



## Nosteele (Aug 13, 2003)

spanishannouncetable said:


> You will need to re-run the guided setup, and change your program provider to Dish Network. You may need to adjust some Season Passes but that's not very hard to check.


I want to thank all of you very, very much for your input. I have connected my Tivo to my Dishnet receiver and it is doing its "sorting" thing even as I type.

I did a quick taping of a program and am very happy with the quality of what I saw.

After it finishes the sorting I will have a complete idea of how the Dish/Tivo situation has worked out.

I really thank all of you, but I especially want to thank Boba for leading me into the right direction. I never thought of using Dishnet/Tivo together because Dishnet led me to believe I could only use their proprietary PVR's.

Considering I am already have a E* sat system with receivers, am already paying for Dishnet AEP programming, and already have a Tivo Series2 with a lifetime sub, this saves me a tremendous amount of money. I was headed into the new DirecTV sat and receiver as well as another $34.99 per month for programming, not to mention the $4.99 Tivo charge!

Call me one happy camper! :goofygrin


----------

